# Herzogthum Nassau (selter)



## Arasnella (Aug 25, 2011)

Hallo there:

 Im new to the forum and hope someone can help me...

 I have discovered in a rarely visited outhouse on our farm a collection (about 26 in all) of Herzogthum Nassau Selter bottles.

 I would imagine they are approx the 1890's era, all perfect - with handles and individually and beautifully engraved and lettered/numbered - but get this.....

 THE SEALS ARE IN PLACE AND THEY ARE ALL FULL!!!

 I know from a brief bit of research that the contents will be (most disappointingly!) water - but does this add to their value? 

 Also - should I leave the dust/dirt/grime on them - or wash them gently to spruce them up? I know that some antique collectors faint at the thought of removing the feel and history of something, but some other things its not too important. I have as yet not touched them.

 Ill be honest, I ask this purely on mercenary grounds - I am trying to raise money to start a small lavender farm and Id MUCH rather these went to someone who appreciated them, enabling me to follow my little dream too. Win win as they say!

 Also - where would be the best place to sell them do you think?

 I am sorry - this comes across rather 'greedily' but as I said - Id much rather see them being enjoyed. (Ill throw in a bag of lavendar!!!)

 Many thanks in advance for any help possible.


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, full seltzers have no more value than empties and washing them off will not hurt their value in any way, pic's would be great....are these from the Bahamas?...Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

You may find a few buyers here and e-bay is one of the best ways to reach the most people when selling this type of item....Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

My bad I thought these were seltzer bottles used for dispensing seltzer water, I see now they appear to be stoneware Mineral Waters, is this what you have ?  Here is a link to some info on them...

 http://www.cosbert.com/view_stoneware_cpc142_p1.html


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

This one is on e-bay and the seller is asking $125 or Best Offer but I doubt it would ever sell at that price....Jim

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marked-Herzogthum-Nassau-Ward-num123-Pre-1900-bottle-/310336741600?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item484182e0e0


----------



## Arasnella (Aug 25, 2011)

Hallo again!

 Thank you so much for your feedback - hugely helpful and i hope that this piccies may htrow some more light on the bottle and what you all think!

 Wonderful response - amazing you!

 Best wishes


----------



## Arasnella (Aug 25, 2011)

And while we're at it - here are two more piccies taken this morning!


----------



## Arasnella (Aug 25, 2011)

And the last one....


----------

